# Converse Chucks waschen?



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

Ich möchte meine Chucks waschen bzw säubern da sie dreckig sind.Ich war so blöd und bin im Schneematsch mit denen raus und auf dme schwarzen Stoff sind nun Flecken.
Meine Frage ist:
Kann man die Waschen?Und wenn ja wie?Möchte jetzt nichts testen dafür sind die mir zu schade!


----------



## Rodney (15. März 2009)

Ja, kann man.
Kein Thema!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, kann man.
> Kein Thema!


jop hab ich auch schon oft gemacht

aber ich würd se ja iimmer n bissl dreckig lassen das gehört eigendlich so bissl dazu^^


----------



## Rodney (15. März 2009)

Auf 30° und sperat.
Nix mit rein tun!


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Auf 30° und sperat.
> Nix mit rein tun!


Ich hab gehört wenn ma nnichts mit reintut macht es durch die schleuderei die waschmaschiene kapputt?

Und ausserdem:Sollte ich sie in ein Waschnetz stecken?Bzw wenn sie am ende hängen mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen?Das hab ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen..


----------



## Syane (15. März 2009)

Ich denke man sollte sie nicht mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen... da kann dann ja die Druckerschwärze abfärben x.x


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sie nicht mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen... da kann dann ja die Druckerschwärze abfärben x.x


Ich mein ja erst danach,also wenn man sie dan aufhängt.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sie nicht mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen... da kann dann ja die Druckerschwärze abfärben x.x


lieber mit Klopapier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry das konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen

mach aber nicht den selben fehler wie ich und vergiss die Schuhbänder rauszunehmen XD


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lieber mit Klopapier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach die schnüre rausnehmen?^^omg danach wieder reinstecken boah ^^

was ist den passiert enn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2009)

Schnüre soll man immer rausnehmen, wenn sie so lang sind... die Waschtrommel ist nicht hermetisch abgeriegelt und wenn da so'n ellenlanges Schuhband durchrutscht (vorne oder sonstwo) und sich verheddert ist Sense mit der Maschine...


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schnüre soll man immer rausnehmen, wenn sie so lang sind... die Waschtrommel ist nicht hermetisch abgeriegelt und wenn da so'n ellenlanges Schuhband durchrutscht (vorne oder sonstwo) und sich verheddert ist Sense mit der Maschine...


ah gut werd ich dan rausnehmen,danke


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ah gut werd ich dan rausnehmen,danke


XD ja tu das oder aber tus nicht und gib deinem Waschmaschienen Mann arbeit der freut sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, kann man.
> Kein Thema!


Aber ob du den schneematch und das salz rausbekommst is ne andere Frage.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Aber ob du den schneematch und das salz rausbekommst is ne andere Frage.


da ist nur son ekliger felck im stoff sind halt spritzer von dem geschmolzenen schnee,denk nicht das das so hartnäckig ist


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

wtf? chucks waschen? blasphemie! die müssen dreckig und zerrissen sein!


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf? chucks waschen? blasphemie! die müssen dreckig und zerrissen sein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (15. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf? chucks waschen? blasphemie! die müssen dreckig und zerrissen sein!



ganz genau...Immer wenn ich mir neue VANS und Chuks kaufe, freu ich mich schon darauf wenn sie alt und dreckig sind !


----------



## Rhokan (15. März 2009)

Das is fast so schlimm wie Springer zu waschen, aber egal,



> Ich denke man sollte sie nicht mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen... da kann dann ja die Druckerschwärze abfärben x.x



Hat er nicht gesagt das seine Schuhe schwarz sind? Da kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das Druckerschwärze was ausmacht^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

man kann ja einen thread aufmachen, in welchem man seine chucks etc präsentiert xD

Btw meine Chucks wurden nie gewaschen und werden es auch nie !  Mhm mein erstes paar wurde erst ausgewechselt als es zu nass wurde aber im sommer den rasen an den füßen zu spüren ist was feines wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Ich habe meine Chucks mal gewaschen - war anscheinend zu heiß... vorher waren sie blau und jetzt sind sie...naja...hellblau/grau und dazu kommt noch der ganze dreck und die lustigen Malereien^^
Also vorsicht beim Waschen sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scub4 (16. März 2009)

Chucks wäscht man nicht. Punkt Aus Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil gehe einfach n bissl sorgfältig damit um, dann gehen die eher kaputt als dreckig zu werden


----------



## Melih (16. März 2009)

Chucks......sind das nicht Emo schuhe? o_0


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Chucks......sind das nicht Emo schuhe? o_0


WTF emo schuhe glaub es hackt das sin doch VANS!


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

ich glaube vielen ist gar nicht bewusst, dass es chucks schon vor über 90 jahren gab =)


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich glaube vielen ist gar nicht bewusst, dass es chucks schon vor über 90 jahren gab =)


die dinger sind einfach kult ich wüsst nid was ich anziehn sollte ohne meine 6 paar <3

edit: klunker haste jetzt icq?


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> When ihnen echt nichts mehr einfällt hoff ich auf master schwert und schild von hyrule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup habe und diesen grausamen sound >.< habe nur 5 :'( ^^4 original ein paar von deichmann^^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

*hust* hier hab ich mich vertan bitte löschen


----------



## airace (17. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> man kann ja einen thread aufmachen, in welchem man seine chucks etc präsentiert xD
> 
> Btw meine Chucks wurden nie gewaschen und werden es auch nie !  Mhm mein erstes paar wurde erst ausgewechselt als es zu nass wurde aber im sommer den rasen an den füßen zu spüren ist was feines wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> ...



hehe meine haben nicht soo lange druchgehalten sie sind... Durchgebrochen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Melih schrieb:


> Chucks......sind das nicht Emo schuhe? o_0



NEIN... Chucks sind eigentlich die ersten Basketball Schuhe der Welt... 
eigentlich generell die ersten nicht Leder Sportschuhe...die es früher so gab !

achso VANS sind auch keine Emo schuhe... VANS ist und bleibt eine Skater Marke...

so vllt mach ich morgen ein Foto von meine schuhen bis dann... Airace


----------

